# Excel Podcast Episode 1201 to 1203



## PKTEE (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone experience totally blank on the screen for Episode 1201 to Episode 1203 ?

No sure it's due to my PC software or the Episode is not download probably.


----------



## Hero-0952 (May 19, 2010)

PKTEE,

I didn't encounter any issues with these podcasts, but maybe we'll wait to see if anyone else has had issues. For me they play fine online as well as in iTunes and iPod Nano.


----------



## PKTEE (May 21, 2010)

Dear Scottie P,

I download it to my pc and open it with quick time player.
all the while I can open & see the movie of Mr.excel explaining each Podcast.

But since from Episode 1201 to 1204, I only can hear voice without picture.....

I still have no idea why this happen....


----------



## Hero-0952 (May 22, 2010)

PKTEE,

have you updated your Quicktime player or whatever player it is that you are using. Formats and codecs have changed a bit over the last month. If you haven't done the updates required, it may be the reason you are now not able to view the podcasts.

If anyone else has input with this issue, please post? Thank you!


----------

